# Sound recording with via686a and Alsa

## reefer

I've been trying to record something from minidisc using the line-in input

on my via686a (builtin) soundcard. I'm using Alsa-dirvers 0.9.0rc1 (and it's set up correctly). I can play from all sorts of programs (xmms, alsaplayer and everything else). 

Recording won't work. I can hear the sound from the MD-player, and I can adjust the volume, but when I try to record there seems to be no signal and I'm sure I've set the right input for recording. I have also tried using the mic-input.

I don't have any soundservers like esd or arts running, and I've even tried recording as root, so I can't figure it out. The programs I've used so far are arecord, audacity, ecasound and gnome-sound-recorder. 

I'm getting tired of rebooting to winblows every time I have to record.

...only silence...

----------

## gtroland

Try adjusting "gain."  Alsamixer and alsamixergui don't seem to know about this control, but Kmix does.

- GTR -

----------

## reefer

Thanks.

I figured it out...in alsamixer it's called 'capture'...

I had no idea this had anything to do with the recording-volume.

----------

